# Rediscovery of Three Amphibians Species after Decades of "Extinction"



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

For those that don't know, Conservation International is making an effort to go look for amphibian species that appear to be extinct for long periods of time and are going to look for them. And they're having success! They've found three species so far: the Cave Splayfoot Salamander, the Mount Nimba Reed Frog, and the Omaniundu Reed Frog.

Here is the website for the press release: Making a Splash ? "Extinct" Amphibians Rediscovered After Decades Lost to Science - Conservation International

You can sign up for the Lost Frogs listserv if you're interested, and they'll send emails about the successes of the project.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

nice thanks for sharing....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, the Congo rai forest has a lot of animals yet to be discovered, can't wait to see what else comes out of there.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Not to ironically be a downer with good news, but at least one of those wasn't even close to being extinct (Cave Splayfoot). No one had gone past the twilight zone of the cave entrance in years, so the assumption was that they must be gone. So someone finally did and, low and behold, they were all over the place. So it's not so much that they were gone...people just weren't looking for them where they primarily exist.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow why didn't they just call me? I keep all 3...In the same viv! Muwhahhahaa 

Thats cool though, alway nice to hear a lil good news mixed in with all the bad.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I imagine that that is the case for many of the "extinct" amphibians (Captivus was very much in the same situation), but that's okay because it brings awareness to the need to study these little studied species so that we can understand how the populations are doing.


----------

